

Email client with end-to-end encryption to keep the government out of your inbox - nmorell
https://alum.mit.edu/pages/sliceofmit/2014/07/14/email/

======
higherpurpose
_From the People that Brought You Aaron Swartz ' Death!_

See, I can be sensationalist, too.

